# Columbus, Ohio



## Planet (Mar 7, 2013)

Due to the fact that im now on felony probation i'll be in Columbus a few months. If anyone coming through ever needs anything just hit me up. I've got a place to crash and can show you the hop out's.

[email protected]


----------



## sucio (Mar 7, 2013)

You're lucky its only a few months bruh, they put me on 3 years, I dipped, now I'm dodging a felony warrant. You're doin the right thing toughin it out


----------



## Planet (Mar 7, 2013)

sucio said:


> You're lucky its only a few months bruh, they put me on 3 years, I dipped, now I'm dodging a felony warrant. You're doin the right thing toughin it out


Its really two years but will more than likely turn into just one.


----------



## p4r4d0x (Mar 7, 2013)

One of my boys got three years on some misdemeanor criminal damage in AZ, so yeah I'd say you're lucky.
As for me I represented myself and beat my felony.


----------

